
Sort compressed tar archives to make them smaller - alanfranzoni
https://nctritech.wordpress.com/2010/11/27/sort-compressed-tar-archives-to-make-them-smaller-20-percent-smaller/
======
zebracanevra
> If this were 70.5GB instead of 705MB and the data exhibited identical
> performance, the final archive would be 4.1GB smaller

I don't think the savings for a file 10x as large can be extrapolated. This
likely wouldn't work as the (default) window size for XZ would be too small;
the similarities would be too sparse. To get the same benefits you'd need to
use at least 10x as much memory by increasing the window size.

